# Alpha and Omega seems like a furrie's wet dream



## footfoe (Jul 20, 2010)

That one kiddy wolf movie, what do yall think about it?


----------



## Willow (Jul 20, 2010)

That was Avatar. 

I don't really care for this one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2010)

???????


----------



## Shico (Jul 20, 2010)

I think it looks awful


----------



## Seas (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't really care about wolves.
Nor kid movies.


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

This thread again? 

I do not care.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't mind if it's kid friendly, it's just not for me.  Something about the design of the wolves, I don't care for much.  I think it's the eyes.  I know they are suppose to be big and expressing, but I don't like them.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 20, 2010)

Honestly, I'm probably gonna _aquire_ it somehow, I try to make it a point to watch all the new animated movies.

And no matter what anyone says, there will be porn of it, and you all will fap to it.


----------



## Skittle (Jul 20, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> And no matter what anyone says, there will be porn of it, and you all will fap to it.


 There already IS porn of it.

Also, it looks stupid.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 21, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> ???????


.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 21, 2010)

Sooooo... what movie is this?


----------



## coward67 (Jul 21, 2010)

Can I have a link to some rule 34s of this to see if it looks sexy enough to be worth watching.


----------



## Aden (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd be more eager to see this movie if the trailer didn't make it abundantly clear that toilet humor is its crutch.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hf6cPeqDWw  here ya go.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 21, 2010)

A furry's wet dream? Don't you mean the Lion King? Rule 34 is especially strong in this one.


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not particularly looking forward to it.  It looks like a really quick, sloppy attempt to get children's attention with a rather popular (in my experience) animal.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Well they certainly chose the right animal.


----------



## Don (Jul 21, 2010)

I do not like bad kid's films, regardless of if it has or does not have wolves. 

Though, at least the Rule 34 art will get me to lol.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 21, 2010)

I lol'd hard at the trailer. Mostly just because of the IDAHO?! part. Because we have a wolf problem here.

BRING IT ON, FURRIES.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok, looks.... nice. Might be worth downloading so I can skip the typical "I'm a loser guy so I can't get the top bitch waa waa" stuff in the beginning.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 28, 2010)

I think it has some potential, though it's hard to really judge this film based on the limited amount of promotional material that I've seen so far.


----------



## Pixachu (Aug 22, 2010)

Hmmmmm.  Looks very cutsey, but it's not worth paying to see in theaters or on DVD, much less pay for the 3D version... .___.  I think I'll wait til someone puts it up in a torrent, then grab that...


and ppl have seen rule 34 of it on the web, but I'm surprised ppl who watched the trailer haven't noticed that the film itself has a bunch of sexual innuendo...  XD


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 22, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Ok, looks.... nice. Might be worth downloading so I can skip the typical "I'm a loser guy so I can't get the top bitch waa waa" stuff in the beginning.


 
Oh! _Now_ I see what furries' issue with it is. It actually _is_ a furry movie, and a pretty fitting metaphor to boot!


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 22, 2010)

gonna take a girl to see it with me. :3


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Aug 22, 2010)

Asswings said:


> I lol'd hard at the trailer. Mostly just because of the IDAHO?! part. Because we have a wolf problem here.
> 
> BRING IT ON, FURRIES.


 
Another funfact about the settings is the apparent billions of caribou they have in Jasper Park.


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 23, 2010)

i think it looks cute and yes i love wolves (sometimes) and kid movies (sometimes)


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 23, 2010)

dude i'm so going to see it with scruff. i love that skinny stoner looking one.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Never heard of it, but I'm pretty sure I know what you mean.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm interested. Unless the media in question is undeniably aimed at the kids 3 to 6(like NickJr's programming for instance, though Little Bear, Gullah Gullah Island and Blues Clues were pretty hardcore), I'm usually game.

I'm already working on a anthro Kate sprite, so... yeah... ._.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks kinda cute, but I'm not in any particular hurry to see it.  3D and I don't get along very well (esotropia and all that).


----------



## Xenke (Aug 23, 2010)

This movie will be so bad.

I will troll any furry praise threads that turn up.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 25, 2010)

Coming soon to a tracker near you!


----------



## isaac_fox (Aug 26, 2010)

i saw the commercial yesterday. i think it wuld be fun to watch but why does every1 ruin it with the porn? if i see one image, i wont be able to go watch it.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 26, 2010)

Since I saw that trailer I can't help but fantasize about Hayden Panettiere turning into a werewolf...


----------



## Ames (Aug 26, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Since I saw that trailer I can't help but fantasize about Hayden Panettiere turning into a werewolf...


 
O murr.


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 26, 2010)

the concept and the art style are pedestrian


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

I feel as though the movie is going to suck very, very much.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 26, 2010)

Pretty much what the whole movie is going to be like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fcEnJic__4&feature=related


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 26, 2010)

It looks like a cute *childrens movie.*


----------



## Random User (Aug 26, 2010)

Sigh... Another movie aimed at little kids with a talking animal gimmick with no creativity included. Well, at least its a wolf this time and not another one about talking dogs.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 26, 2010)

Random User said:


> Sigh... Another movie aimed at little kids with a talking animal gimmick with no creativity included. Well, at least its a wolf this time and not another one about talking dogs.


 I can't get over how the wolves look so damn skinny.
They look Anorexic!


----------



## Don (Aug 26, 2010)

Heh I actually just saw some Rule 34 art based on the movie. Well drawn but still rather disturbing.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 26, 2010)

I love that we have so many psychics on this forum. Must be great to see into the future.

Eh, I'll admit the trailer didn't paint a pretty picture, but it didn't exactly paint an ugly one either. The characters are cute, they have a decent cast, the animation is decent enough.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 28, 2010)

I was looking at the advisory guide for parents for this movie and just saw, "Humprhey and Kate are seen kissing (or "hugging") behind a tree". :S


----------



## Machine (Aug 28, 2010)

This thread also brings me to another problem of certain annoyance: what the fuck kind of name is Humphrey?

Especially for a wolf?


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 28, 2010)

:S


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 28, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I was looking at the advisory guide for parents for this movie and just saw, "Humprhey and Kate are seen kissing (or "hugging") behind a tree". :S



At least that Pumba Jeffrey guy wasn't involved.


----------



## Machine (Aug 28, 2010)

Meadow said:


> :S


Ow, my eyes.


----------



## Disasterfox (Aug 28, 2010)

I saw this poster and I was all like "awww shieet "
And then I saw the commercial and I was all like "aw shit "

Bottom line: Disney didn't make it so it sucks, the end


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 28, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> Bottom line: Disney didn't make it so it sucks, the end


 
Who does this movie again?

Actually, Dreamworks has done some great movies. Kung Fu Panda is probably the best example. They don't have the track record that Pixar has though.

Let's hope this is as good as Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Let's hope this is as good as Kung Fu Panda.


 
I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 28, 2010)

what the double post *kicks internet*

could a mod delete this please?


----------



## Waffles (Aug 28, 2010)

Furries' wet dream if they like feral. Besides, now that we KNOW it's a kids animated movie, who really wants it?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 28, 2010)

Waffles said:


> Furries' wet dream if they like feral. Besides, now that we KNOW it's a kids animated movie, who really wants it?


 
An anthro version of Kate wouldn't be bad company though... Who's gonna help me kidnap Hayden Panettiere and splice her with wolf DNA?


----------



## Taralack (Aug 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> An anthro version of Kate wouldn't be bad company though... Who's gonna help me kidnap Hayden Panettiere and splice her with wolf DNA?


 
That's disturbing. I wish I hadn't read this post.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> An anthro version of Kate wouldn't be bad company though... Who's gonna help me kidnap Hayden Panettiere and splice her with wolf DNA?


 
...I'll wait for some art instead.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 29, 2010)

All the movie webpage's for this movie are talking about furry's now.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 29, 2010)

Also, what's the point of rule 34 on this? They're pretty much just generic wolves. Go look at some photos of mating wolves and you're done.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 29, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> I saw this poster and I was all like "awww shieet "
> And then I saw the commercial and I was all like "aw shit "
> 
> Bottom line: Disney didn't make it so it sucks, the end


 
lol pretty much did the same thing except i was at work


also when you see it you will shit bricks http://neatnik2009.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/alpha-and-omega.jpg?w=400&h=400


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 29, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Also, what's the point of rule 34 on this? They're pretty much just generic wolves. Go look at some photos of mating wolves and you're done.


 
But they has _*HAIR!!*_ D:


----------



## Disasterfox (Aug 29, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> But they has _*HAIR!!*_ D:


 
He's right they _do_ have hair.. wolf norpography ensues.

It's a good thing I have a niece for these kinds of movies I'm just too curious about lol


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 1, 2010)

I wonder if there are going to be any awkward questions from kids who see this. o.o


----------



## Pixachu (Sep 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Who does this movie again?
> 
> Actually, Dreamworks has done some great movies. Kung Fu Panda is probably the best example. They don't have the track record that Pixar has though.
> 
> Let's hope this is as good as Kung Fu Panda.


 
I believe it was made by Lionsgate.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 1, 2010)

Why do furries always want to see movies regardless of content just because there's talking animals?

I mean c'mon guys.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 1, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Why do furries always want to see movies regardless of content just because there's talking animals?
> 
> I mean c'mon guys.


 
This is surprising to you because..?


----------



## Tufts (Sep 1, 2010)

this movie looks terrible, and i will def. not be seeing it in theaters.


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 1, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Why do furries always want to see movies regardless of content just because there's talking animals?
> 
> I mean c'mon guys.


 
In my case, it's simply because I like animated movies(as long as they're not from Blue Yonder Films) and I'm particularly fond of wolves. 

...Okay, that was a lie; The real reason is that it's a life long dream of mine to see a Wolf voiced by Danny Glover.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2010)

Meadow said:


> All the movie webpage's for this movie are talking about furry's now.


 Oh shit, I know where this is going.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 1, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> ...Okay, that was a lie; The real reason is that it's a life long dream of mine to see a Wolf voiced by Danny Glover.


 
Who the fuck is Danny Glover?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Who the fuck is Danny Glover?


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danny_Glover
Wikipedia is your friend.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2010)

What is the forum site for the movie?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danny_Glover
> Wikipedia is your friend.


 
Coulda just said Predator 2.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 2, 2010)

Pixachu said:


> and ppl have seen rule 34 of it on the web, but I'm surprised ppl who watched the trailer haven't noticed that *the film itself has a bunch of sexual innuendo...*  XD


 
Of course... the whole film deals with an alpha (top dog) female and an omega (bottom of the pack, never gets any) male who are captured and released as a breeding pair in an area (supposedly) lacking wolves.  So the innuendo is a given.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 2, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> This is surprising to you because..?


 
When did I say it was surprising? 

I just asked why.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 2, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> When did I say it was surprising?
> 
> I just asked why.


 
They're furries. It has talking animals. Do they really need a reason?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 2, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> They're furries. It has talking animals. Do they really need a reason?


 
I wanted a reason that wasn't a rephrase of my question.

I guess there is none.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2010)

So what is the forum?


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What is the forum site for the movie?



Here's one.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1213012/board


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2010)

Posted thread there to see lulz ensue :V


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Posted thread there to see lulz ensue :V


 
Well, there's no way you could have made it any worse...


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Well, there's no way you could have made it any worse...


 It's what I do.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's what I do.


 
I like how the guy responds to you with "well, I saw *the* documentary on MTV a few years ago, so all your points are invalid derp derp!".


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I like how the guy responds to you with "well, I saw *the* documentary on MTV a few years ago, so all your points are invalid derp derp!".


 Like fish in a barrel.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Like fish in a barrel.


 
I like my trout pan-fried.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1213012/board/thread/169729769

lol


----------



## Taralack (Sep 3, 2010)

He reminds me of one of those "my son is gay how do I cure him" faggots.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 4, 2010)

Some retard on IMDB said:
			
		

> You call others who bring up facts that this movie might have some furry elements


 
Ooh, so _now_ you're just saying it _might have some furry elements_, and it's not furry recruitment or something?
And how does a bunch of people on a sonic forum saying this is a furry movie make it one? Didn't you folks hate furries because we're always saying stuff is furry when it's not?

To think I took these kind of people seriously when I was young.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 16, 2010)

I bumped this thread in case any critics comment on the movie...

It's at 18% in the Tomatometer right now, but nearly no top critics have reported on it. Roger Ebert? No. Michael Phillips? Fuhgeddaboutit. A.O. Scott? Ix-nay on the eview-ray.

Man up, Lionsgate, and let everyone know whether your movie is a piece of shit or not. You know, it's one thing when we're talking about an adult movie... but with a kid's movie, I think it's cruel for the parents not to have anyone tell them whether they'll be able to sit through it without going mad.

The only people who wouldn't care what the critics say are dumbass, undiscriminating children, and furries who will probably pull a Pee-Wee Herman during a showing of this movie.


----------



## Ames (Sep 16, 2010)

Meadow said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1213012/board/thread/169729769
> 
> lol


 
Capitalizing on the furry fandom?  If only this were really true.

If only...


----------



## Ben (Sep 16, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I bumped this thread in case any critics comment on the movie...
> 
> It's at 18% in the Tomatometer right now, but nearly no top critics have reported on it. Roger Ebert? No. Michael Phillips? Fuhgeddaboutit. A.O. Scott? Ix-nay on the eview-ray.
> 
> ...


 
The top critics' opinions aren't really any more valid than the others, they just work for papers in major cities usually. I highly doubt Alpha and Omega's score will leave the mediocre range. I mean, the trailer was already a pretty huge sign that it was going to be terrible and clichÃ©.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 16, 2010)

Ben said:


> The top critics' opinions aren't really any more valid than the others, they just work for papers in major cities usually. I highly doubt Alpha and Omega's score will leave the mediocre range. I mean, the trailer was already a pretty huge sign that it was going to be terrible and clichÃ©.



Well, I personally think that specifically the guys I mentioned are good.

But you're right about the top critics' opinion not always being valid. Peter Travers is the most notable example.


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2010)

Meadow said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1213012/board/thread/169729769
> 
> lol


 
Is there any way to expand all posts in an imdb thread? They're all a pain in the ass to read otherwise.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> Is there any way to expand all posts in an imdb thread? They're all a pain in the ass to read otherwise.


 
Near the top of the page it says:

View:  thread | flat | inline | nest

Select "flat".


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 17, 2010)

I've seen the trailer for the movie and all I have to say is meh
Just because I'm in the weirdest fandom of them all doesn't mean I'll go watch anything related to it


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 17, 2010)

It's official, the movie sucks, according to the New York Times and Washington Post, among other major papers.

I think this movie will be immortalized as rule 34 material, because Kate is hot! Somebody make a sexy picture of anthro Kate, please!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm going to see the movie at 2:05 central time, EXPECT SPOILERS :V I'll tell you what I think of it.


----------



## Aden (Sep 17, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Near the top of the page it says:
> 
> View:  thread | flat | inline | nest
> 
> Select "flat".


 
Nothing of the sort for me. Perhaps I need to create an account and log in for that to be an option.
http://i52.tinypic.com/bjwp1.png


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 17, 2010)

Just got back from seeing it.....yeah.

Not bad.  Horribly telegraphed plot and its all very cliche but entertaining.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm kind of against giving the movie any money. Remember what Gene Siskel used to say; a movie ticket is a ballot for more movies like it. You pay for crappy movies, they're going to make more crappy movies.


----------



## Ben (Sep 17, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I think this movie will be immortalized as rule 34 material, because Kate is hot! Somebody make a sexy picture of anthro Kate, please!


 
Ray, no.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 17, 2010)

One of the wolves has emo hair. Damn, how did they figure out my ONE WEAKNESS! MUST.... RESIST!!!! @_@


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2010)

I give it a 4/5.
Yes the basic plot is boy meets girl, but unlike most movies it does it well, nor does it add in a whole bunch of useless information or sideplots.  It's a good laugh at times, I laughed every time garth howled.  It is not a masterpiece, but it does NOT suck.

Watching it 3D:
Worth it, just a side note if you are nearsided wear your contacts though.
Renting it:
Worth it.
Buying it:
Maybe.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I give it a 4/5.
> Yes the basic plot is boy meets girl, but unlike most movies it does it well, nor does it add in a whole bunch of useless information or sideplots.  It's a good laugh at times, I laughed every time garth howled.  It is not a masterpiece, but it does NOT suck.
> 
> Watching it 3D:
> ...


 
Kudos on admitting you watched it. Unlike some other people who say "this is fucking stupid" then goes on to watch, loves it, and then still get on here to bash it.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 17, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Kudos on admitting you watched it. Unlike some other people who say "this is fucking stupid" then goes on to watch, loves it, and then still get on here to bash it.


 
Hey, I at least gave it the benefit of the doubt. But critics don't seem to be going for it. That's a red enough flag for me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 17, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Hey, I at least gave it the benefit of the doubt. But critics don't seem to be going for it. That's a red enough flag for me.


 Movie critics thought spiderman 3 was amazing.


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Kudos on admitting you watched it. Unlike some other people who say "this is fucking stupid" then goes on to watch, loves it, and then still get on here to bash it.


 I liked it, I was apprehensive but even though it was another boy meets girl movie, they did it well.
If when the movie comes out it is under $20 I'll buy it.
The reason why I give it a 4/5 is because there was not a single plot hole in the movie.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 17, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Hey, I at least gave it the benefit of the doubt. But critics don't seem to be going for it. That's a red enough flag for me.



Movie critics are just pseudo-judges that get payed. 



CannonFodder said:


> Movie critics thought spiderman 3 was amazing.
> 
> I liked it, I was apprehensive but even though it was another boy meets girl movie, they did it well.
> If when the movie comes out it is under $20 I'll buy it.
> The reason why I give it a 4/5 is because there was not a single plot hole in the movie.



Yeah, that's why I didn't like Terminator Salvation. Big plot holes.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Movie critics thought spiderman 3 was amazing.


 
While it was certified Fresh on the ol' Mater-meter (and 63% is just pushing it), the movie was far from amazing. _Spider-Man 2_ was amazing and this movie didn't cut it, according to these mostly trustworthy critics...

"_Spider-Man 3_ is, in short, a mess. Too many villains, too many pale plot strands, too many romantic misunderstandings, too many conversations, too many street crowds looking high into the air and shouting "oooh!" this way, then swiveling and shouting "aaah!" that way."
â€” Roger Ebert

"It's one of the most expensive movies ever made, and it's filled with eye-popping, jaw-dropping special effects. It's also far too long and it's crippled by meandering storylines, entire summary-turning character, and a couple of lackluster villains... _Spider-Man 3_ has an identity crisis. It's often thrilling but never scary, and at times it seems almost campy. Sandman and Venom are second-rate villains, while MacGuire, Franco and Dunst just seem to be repeating themselves. Now, if there's going to be a _Spider-Man 4_, here's hoping Spidey ditches the boring girlfriend and meets up with some truly worthy opponents... Thumbs Down."
â€” Richard Roeper

"After the significant improvement of the second installment over the first, new entry reps a roughly equivalent dip in quality and enjoyment, with Spidey now giving off the faint odor of running on fumes... Big problem with third Spidey is the script, the very same element that elevated the second yarn. Four years back, vet scenarist Alvin Sargent, with a story assist from Michael Chabon, enriched the premise from all angles -- emotion, humor and villainy. This time, the magic has eluded Sargent and the Raimi brothers, director Sam and co-writer Ivan, the result being a story that would have provenmore satisfactory for a late '60s cartoon-hero TV show than for a new-century blockbuster."
â€” Todd McCarthy, _Variety_



> I liked it, I was apprehensive but even though it was another boy meets girl movie, they did it well.
> If when the movie comes out it is under $20 I'll buy it.
> The reason why I give it a 4/5 is because there was not a single plot hole in the movie.


 
So the fact that it didn't have plot holes excuses the fact that the jokes aren't funny and that the dialog is bad, as is the consensus among people who have reviewed the movie.

The fact is that it isn't worth the admission price. Just let it fizzle out and let the movie producers know that we will not pay for mediocrity. Maybe if Lionsgate gets the memo, they'll be making Pixar-caliber animation movies. Even Dreamworks can crank out a great movie like _Kung Fu Panda_ that can measure up to Pixar. _Alpha and Omega_ is no _Toy Story 3_ or _Kung Fu Panda_.


----------



## Ben (Sep 17, 2010)

Spiderman 2 - 93 percent
Spiderman 3 - 63 percent
Alpha and Omega - 13 percent

Not really that hard to look these things up.

CannonFodder, I can understand you enjoying it more than you expected because of lowered standards, but 4/5 is incredibly high. I may have not seen it, but the trailer definitely implied that there's no way it's one cut below Pixar's stuff. I mean hell, trailers are usually able to make even the worst movies seem good. But when I saw the trailer for A&O in theatres (twice, I think), I just sat there with a bunched up face thinking how a cow that squirts fermented milk couldn't produce something this cheesy. Besides, there are 3 other movies that came out this weekend-- if any of them are getting my money, it's not this one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2010)

Actually Ben, it reminded me greatly of pixar.
If they hadn't of listed the company who made it at the beginning of the movie, they would've fooled me.

RayO did you see it?

But no, it did not make a joke every two seconds trying to be funny.  The jokes it made were subtle and related to the plot.

It is very much worth buying a ticket to watch it.

I still stand by it is a 4/5 stars, because don't expect a masterpiece, but don't expect a crappy movie.  I won't go with a 3/5 stars just cause RayO thinks movie critiques are gods when it comes to deciding what movies you watch.  It does deserve more viewers than it is getting...  Unfortunately it does not seem to be getting many viewers which is a shame.

tl;dr if you think it sucks because someone you have never met says it sucks you are going to missing out on a good movie.


----------



## Ben (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd probably be less skeptical if it's RT score wasn't in the teens. Can you give us an idea of what you consider good movies, CF?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 18, 2010)

Fury of the Film Fan gives his opinion of _Alpha and Omega_:

[yt]EeHwUA10ZJo[/yt]


----------



## Xenke (Sep 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually Ben, it reminded me greatly of pixar.
> If they hadn't of listed the company who made it at the beginning of the movie, they would've fooled me.


 
It actually reminded me a lot of Dreamworks, except for it wasn't ripping something off that Pixar made that came out a month before.

IMHO, Dreamworks has only done one movie right.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 18, 2010)

Xenke said:


> It actually reminded me a lot of Dreamworks, except for it wasn't ripping something off that Pixar made that came out a month before.
> 
> IMHO, Dreamworks has only done one movie right.


 
Was it _Kung Fu Panda_?

Let's not forget, though, their magnum opus will always be considered _Shrek_. The first one, which was unique for its time.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 18, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Was it _Kung Fu Panda_?
> 
> Let's not forget, though, their magnum opus will always be considered _Shrek_. The first one, which was unique for its time.


 
TBH, I didn't like Shrek that much, not that it diminishes the film since that's just my opinion. The first one was ok, but they proceeded to murder it with sequels. It was pretty shiny though.

And I totally forgot about Kung Fu Panda. Yea, that one was alright.

I was thinking more of Antz. A lot of people didn't like it, or at least people I've talked to, but I certainly liked it more than A Bug's Life.


----------



## Ben (Sep 18, 2010)

How to Train Your Dragon is supposed to be their best work, if RT's 98 percent can be trusted. I meant to see it, but never got around to it.

And from what I can tell, A&O is derivative of a loooot of films. There's just something really boring about "THE OUTCAST" and "THE HOT SHOT" being put in a whacky situation and becoming unlikely romantic interests!! It just seems really trite, and really, if a trailer can't even make it look like it's good, then holy shit that's just bad.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'd probably be less skeptical if it's RT score wasn't in the teens. Can you give us an idea of what you consider good movies, CF?


 Actually my most favourite movie of all time is Serenity.


Xenke said:


> It actually reminded me a lot of Dreamworks, except for it wasn't ripping something off that Pixar made that came out a month before.
> 
> IMHO, Dreamworks has only done one movie right.


 Ah point taken, yeah dreamworks rips off alot of pixar movies.


----------



## Ben (Sep 18, 2010)

From what I can tell, the most they do as far as rip-offs go is "release ant-related movie at the same time as Bugs Life", and "release Fish-related movie at the same time as Finding Nemo." That's about it, as far as I can remember.

And of course you like Serenity, all nerds like Firefly. :V What other movies?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2010)

Ben said:


> And of course you like Serenity, all nerds like Firefly. :V What other movies?


 The new star trek even though I like Piccard better.
Evangelion 2.0, it's a hell of lot better than the original series.
The original star wars movies.
Stargate.
Tron.

Inb4 nerd raeg


----------



## Xenke (Sep 18, 2010)

Ben said:


> From what I can tell, the most they do as far as rip-offs go is "release ant-related movie at the same time as Bugs Life", and "release Fish-related movie at the same time as Finding Nemo." That's about it, as far as I can remember.


 
I actually looked this up before I posted.

Antz came before A Bugs Life.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm still waiting for all the streaming sites to upload this before I really start complaining about the film itself.  But from all the clips and trailers I've seen, it looks like 80% of the jokes are either sex, fart, ass and shit jokes.  Nice for kids, but it will make parents want to tear their eyes out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> But from all the clips and trailers I've seen, it looks like 80% of the jokes are either sex, fart, ass and shit jokes.  Nice for kids, but it will make parents want to tear their eyes out.


 Not really, but if a parent freaks out from this movie then they're shitty parents.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually Ben, it reminded me greatly of pixar.
> If they hadn't of listed the company who made it at the beginning of the movie, they would've fooled me.
> 
> RayO did you see it?
> ...


 
The Detroit Freep panned it, but then one of the Detroit newspapers panned *Stripes* which was hilarious and a big hit. So perhaps I'll go see A & O after all.


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

It looks like it could be somewhat interesting to me...

I just dont know how long I would be able to put up with all the kiddie jokes though


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 19, 2010)

i wanted to watch it, but i read a few reviews on it and apparently its the worst movie in the world.. im prob gonna go watch it anyway


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 19, 2010)

A fairly positive review of the film.


----------



## Ben (Sep 19, 2010)

Karabiner, Stripes was released 30 years ago. Whoever reviewed it then most likely doesn't work for the paper anymore.
Besides, don't identify publications as the one's who review things, as the whole point is that each individual reviewer's opinion does not reflect the paper's as a whole, as with any opinion piece.



CinnamonApples said:


> A fairly positive review of the film.


 
The entire review is framed around the idea of critiquing how well it will appeal to children. Thing is though, entertaining kids is easy as hell, and "kids would enjoy it" isn't really any sort of praise for a film. I always find it odd when those few couple critics give a bad movie a positive review based on this, because they could have said "it's good enough for kids" without marking it off as fresh when you submit it to Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 19, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> A fairly positive review of the film.


 
I was listening to what he was saying until I saw him use a 'Â¿' for an 'i'.

Then I stopped.

While his point may be that it appeals to children, a really good children's movie will have things that adults may also find entertaining, whether or not it blows over the child's head.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 20, 2010)

I actually got a chance to see it last Friday, and it's not all that bad, really. Sure, the story is a tad predictable at times, but I did laugh at many of their jokes and had an enjoyable viewing experience overall (in 3D, no less). I don't care what the reviews have to say, for I stand by the fact that I enjoyed it.


----------



## OdaWolf (Sep 25, 2010)

I've got to say that the movie was so horrible that I laughed through out the whole film.  When all the wolves started howling I had literally keep my hand over my mouth to keep it down.  The movie was funny, I'll give it that, but it was absolutely horrible... In a funny way. xD


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2010)

^So now only 1/4 people that have seen have hated it.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Sep 25, 2010)

I was able to find a stream of it.  I have to say that I'm glad it kept the toilet humor and sex jokes down.  It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, and the howling scene was cute and quite original for a wolf movie.  Still, with the most successful CG movies belonging to Pixar and Dreamworks, it just doesn't hold up.  I would love to see an independent CG animation studio do something that would give Pixar and Dreamworks a run for their money, but this just wasn't it.


----------



## Pixachu (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't think Alpha and Omega should have been made by Lionsgate, or be CG.  Gets me thinking about how Alpha and Omega would have been if created by Disney, and in traditional 2D.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 28, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I would love to see an independent CG animation studio do something that would give Pixar and Dreamworks a run for their money, but this just wasn't it.



Despicable Me comes pretty close, but I'm not sure if they're independent. I just hadn't heard of them before. 



Pixachu said:


> I don't think Alpha and Omega should have been made by Lionsgate, or be CG.  Gets me thinking about how Alpha and Omega would have been if created by Disney, and in traditional 2D.


 
I thought A&O _was_ CG? Unless your definition of "cg" is different...


----------



## Nyedyr (Oct 1, 2010)

I saw this a while back with a couple wolf furries... Was hilarious! Yeah, the toilet humor was incredibly annoying, but there were plenty of other jokes that were really quite amusing. I did d'aww at a scene or two, but for the most part just decided to enjoy the movie. I heard such horrible things about it, my expectations were so low, that I when I saw what it was I enjoyed it more. Also... Dennis Hopper *and* Danny Glover? That was awesome... :3

Okay, and the real reason it was so hilarious wasn't the jokes or movie... it was that I was sitting in this theater with two wolves with only two other people... and then... they made fun of the coyote... If those other two people hadn't been there, I'd have been laughing and cursing through the entire scene. The one wolf was laughing cause he could see me squirming at the comments.


----------



## Eskke (Oct 2, 2010)

It looks kind of dumb. 

But I'm sure this has been said a thousand times.

*thousand-and-one'th time for good measure*


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 2, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> I saw this a while back with a couple wolf furries... Was hilarious! Yeah, the toilet humor was incredibly annoying, but there were plenty of other jokes that were really quite amusing. I did d'aww at a scene or two, but for the most part just decided to enjoy the movie. I heard such horrible things about it, my expectations were so low, that I when I saw what it was I enjoyed it more. Also... Dennis Hopper *and* Danny Glover? That was awesome... :3
> 
> Okay, and the real reason it was so hilarious wasn't the jokes or movie... it was that I was sitting in this theater with two wolves with only two other people... and then... they made fun of the coyote... If those other two people hadn't been there, I'd have been laughing and cursing through the entire scene. The one wolf was laughing cause he could see me squirming at the comments.


 
Nye...... I am- you know. :/

I'd rather watch Afterlife than this.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

It looks pretty meh...


 gonna wait for the bootleg, watch it once, and then forget


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, me and Zeik are gunna go se as soon as we're done having gay sex...


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 5, 2010)

Meh, me and my friend are gonna see it at cinemas, and see what its like. Gotta admit, from what some of you have said before watching it, and what some of you have said after watching it, i'm not expecting something to go on-and-on about but something to say: "I saw that" too.


----------



## wildbilltx (Oct 7, 2010)

I finally saw it tonight and it was a fun movie despite all it's serious flaws. There are design rip-offs from Open Season, Over the Hedge and Brother Bear.. to the point that Sony, Dreamworks or Disney could have easily sued for copyright infringement. 

The character design and animation is nowhere near Pixar or Dreamworks quality, more like direct to DVD quality.. and the 3D effects were dull and predictable, too. I think people are going to get tired of things being blasted at them in 3D and want to go back to 2D movies soon. Like it was in the 50's it's too much of a gimmick to be taken seriously.

But what made this movie work was the well defined characterization that made you understand and care about the wolves, good direction that kept the plot moving along quickly and the strong voice acting cast (Dennis Hopper RIP). 

I give it a 3 stars and I think it'd make a good rental, especially for a furry party, but I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## tyciol (Jun 5, 2014)

Speaking of this series (looks like a Jan 2009 thread is still open https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/35530-Alpha-and-Omega but the June-August thread at https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/76057-Alpha-amp-Omega was locked, unlike this one which ran July to October 2010) I was wondering if anyone knew if there was any 34 of Lilly and Kate's parents?

I couldn't remember their names but https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_and_Omega_(film)#Voice_cast says the dad is Winston and the mom was Eve. Apparently Garth's dad was Tony, I assume none of him either?


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 5, 2014)

Jesus fucking christ...


----------



## Taralack (Jun 5, 2014)

Can we please not


----------

